# how do you translate that sentence into English? *



## epistolario

Supongamos que un profe de español enseña este idioma en inglés. Escribe la frase "tengo 20 años" en la pizarra. Y le hace la siguiente pregunta a sus alumnos. 

_How do you translate that sentence *into *English? _​
Alguien ha traducido la frase arriba de la siguiente manera:

¿Cuál es la traducción de esta frase *en *inglés?​
No sé si suena natural la traducción literal de la frase, y se resuelve cambiando la preposición. 

¿Cuál es la traducción de esta frase *al *inglés?​


----------



## Mister Draken

epistolario said:


> Supongamos que un profe de español enseña este idioma en inglés. Escribe la frase "tengo 20 años" en la pizarra. Y le hace la siguiente pregunta a sus alumnos.
> 
> _How do you translate that sentence *into *English? _​
> Alguien ha traducido la frase arriba de la siguiente manera:
> 
> ¿Cuál es la traducción de esta frase *en *inglés?​
> No sé si suena natural la traducción literal de la frase, y se resuelve cambiando la preposición.
> 
> ¿Cuál es la traducción de esta frase *al *inglés?​



Se traduce _a_ otro idioma.

DPD: Diccionario panhispánico de dudas

Puedes empezar a usar el DPD porque trae muchas respuestas.

*2.* Cuando significa ‘pasar [algo] de una lengua a otra’, además del complemento directo puede llevar dos complementos preposicionales: uno introducido por _de,_ que expresa la lengua de origen (_traducir del español)_ y otro introducido por _a,_ y no por _en,_ que expresa la lengua de destino (_traducir al alemán,_ y no 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_traducir en alemán_): _«Apoyado en la edición preparada por Erasmo en 1516, tradujo del griego al castellano el Nuevo Testamento»_ (Osorio _Eco_ [Méx. 1989]). Si el complemento no indica lengua, sino forma de expresión, va precedido de _en: «Manuel Machado tradujo en prosa una selección de la poesía de Verlaine»_ (Vega _Así_ [Col. 1981]).


----------



## Galván

Ambas frases son correctas, me gusta más la segunda pues se acerca más a la original.


----------



## Mister Draken

Galván said:


> Ambas frases son correctas, me gusta más la segunda pues se acerca más a la original.


No es lo que dice el DPD.


----------



## Galván

Mister Draken said:


> No es lo que dice el DPD.


Sin embargo el significado no cambia.

Decir cómo traducir esta frace en inglés, o al inglés da lo mismo.

Esto también forma parte de la pregunta del OP.

Saludos


----------



## Mister Draken

Galván said:


> Esto también forma parte de la pregunta del OP.
> 
> Saludos



El OP ha preguntado qué suena natural. Ahora tenemos dos corrientes: la del DPD y la tuya. Todos contentos. Saludos


----------



## Marsianitoh

Puedes decir " ¿Cómo se dice esa frase en inglés" o "¿ Cómo se traduce esa frase al  inglés?", en mi opinión " ¿ Cómo se traduce esa frase en inglés?" no tiene sentido ( salvo que nos refiramos a " esa frase escrita en inglés que hay ahí", que es algo distinto a lo que quiere trasmitir el OP).


----------



## Mister Draken

Marsianitoh said:


> Puedes decir " ¿Cómo se dice esa frase en inglés" o "¿ Cómo se traduce esa frase al  inglés?", en mi opinión " ¿ Cómo se traduce esa frase en inglés?" No tiene sentido ( salvo que nos refiramos a " esa frase escrita en inglés que hay ahí", es decir, algo distinto a lo que quiere trasmitir el OP


Exacto. El régimen preposicional de "decir" es diferente al de "traducir". Según el DPD, claro.


----------



## Galván

Mister Draken said:


> Exacto. El régimen preposicional de "decir" es diferente al de "traducir". Según el DPD, claro.


No existe ningún régimen preposicional, las he oído decir de ambas formas; por supuesto que una es mejor que la otra, por eso me he quedado con la segunda opcion ("..al inglés") pero esto no descarta la posibilidad de que podáis decirlo de ambas formas sin que esto impida que se entienda bien y de igual manera.

Saludos.


----------



## Marsianitoh

Galván said:


> No existe ningún régimen preposicional, las he oído decir de ambas formas; por supuesto que una es mejor que la otra, por eso me he quedado con la segunda opcion ("..al inglés") pero esto no descarta la posibilidad de que podáis decirlo de ambas formas sin que esto impida que se entienda bien y de igual manera.
> 
> Saludos.


Se oyen muchas cosas pero no por eso están bien. También es cierto que las oraciones no tienen que ser perfectas gramaticalmente para ser comprensibles ( todos los que aprendemos idiomas lo hemos vivido y ¡menos mal que es así!). Sin embargo, los que aquí  preguntan suelen tener alguna duda y buscan la respuesta correcta, no simplemente comprensible (para eso se bastan solitos). En el caso de "traducir", para indicar el idioma de destino, lo correcto es utilizar "a" y no "en". Te vuelvo a incluir el link del DPD traducir, traducirse | Diccionario panhispánico de dudas.


----------



## franzjekill

Marsianitoh said:


> (salvo que nos refiramos a " esa frase escrita en inglés que hay ahí", que es algo distinto a lo que quiere trasmitir el OP)


Exacto. "...oración *en* inglés" correspondería a "How do you translate this English sentence?", que no es lo que se pregunta.


----------



## Richard Dick

¿Cómo traducen esa oración en inglés?

Me suena más natural que la segunda, refiriéndome a la preposición.


----------



## Mister Draken

A ver, "traducir" (del latín _traducĕre_ "hacer pasar de un lugar a otro") significa llevar, trasladar.

En la traducción hay un movimiento (traslación) y para expresar un movimiento usamos las preposiciones de/desde y a/hacia. Por eso traducir es llevar de/desde *A* a/hacia* B*. Donde *A* es texto fuente, y *B*, texto meta.

En inglés la preposición es _into_ y por eso a los angloparlantes les puede sonar más natural (quedándose con _in_ sin considerar _to_), pero si cambian de perspectiva entenderán la explicación.


----------



## Galván

Estoy de acuedo con lo que han planteado Marsianitoh y Mister Draken, sin embargo traducir en un idioma en particular puede tener otro significado, quizás no el mismo que le da el OP. Por ejemplo, si la empresa es americana tus traducciones serán principalmente en inglés (se sobreentinede del español al inglés). Del mismo modo, si la empresa es española, tus traducciones serán principalmente en español (se sobreentiende del inglés al español). Por eso la confusión. En todo caso estoy de acuerdo con Marsianitoh y Mister Draken. La forma más acertada de decir "how do you translate that sentence into English" es "¿cómo traduces/cómo se traduce esa frase *al* inglés?". Ahora, entre decir "¿cuál es la traducción de.?./ ¿cómo traduces vs cómo se traduce?" prefiero "¿cómo se traduce?".

Saludos
Galván


----------



## Mister Draken

A mi modo de entender el _how_ de la pregunta en inglés no quiere averiguar el método, proceso, mecanismo traductivo, sino que justamente quiere saber cuál es la traducción.

Tomada literalmente, a la pregunta del profesor

_How do you translate that sentence *into *English? _

se debería contestar: "bueno, primero considero el verbo (tener), luego los años (veinte) y traduzco..."
Pero no es eso lo que está preguntando. No pregunta "cómo" sino "cuál".


----------



## Richard Dick

Yo también tenía esa duda, de cuál preposición usar "al" o "en"... Y siempre me acostumbré más a "en". Aunque "al" también la uso, pero más* por escrito. ✌️*


----------



## Mister Draken

Richard Dick said:


> Yo también tenía esa duda, de cuál preposición usar "al" o "en"... Y siempre me acostumbré más a "en". Aunque "al" también la uso, pero más* por escrito. ✌️*


Las preposiciones usadas deben ser las mismas al hablar o al escribir. Ningún idioma rige sus regímenes preposicionales en función de los actos de habla escritos u orales.


----------



## Richard Dick

Mister Draken said:


> Las preposiciones usadas deben ser las mismas al hablar o al escribir. Ningún idioma rige sus regímenes preposicionales en función de los actos de habla escritos u orales.


Sí, el Ingles me he fijado que tiene que ver al escribirlo (más formal), que cuando se habla. ¿Por qué no en Español de México? ✌️

*Estamos hablando en el foro de vocabulario English-Spanish. Más mejor este título se debiera mover al foro de gramática.


----------



## Mister Draken

Richard Dick said:


> Sí, el Ingles me he fijado que tiene que ver al escribirlo (más formal), que cuando se habla. ¿Por qué no en Español de México? ✌️
> 
> *Estamos hablando en el foro de vocabulario English-Spanish. Más mejor este título se debiera mover al foro de gramática.


No te entiendo. ¿Estás diciendo que al hablar, por ser un registro más informal, pueden usarse las preposiciones que se le den la gana al hablante? ¿Es eso?


----------



## Rocko!

epistolario said:


> Alguien ha traducido la frase arriba de la siguiente manera:
> ¿Cuál es la traducción de esta frase(,) *en *inglés?


La frase es correcta, no contiene ningún error (excepto la falta de una coma) cuando equivale a "¿*Con qué frase en inglés* se debería traducir esto?

El DPD menciona que tenemos que ser cuidadosos cuando usamos la combinación _traducir + del + idioma A + al + idioma B_, ya que si usamos "_del_" forzosamente tenemos que usar "_al_", y sería siempre un error omitirlo o cambiarlo por "_en_". Pero este hilo no es igual al del DPD.

Supongamos que les preguntáramos a los académicos de la RAE lo siguiente: *¿Cuál es la/debería ser la/ traducción de gentlemen's agreement, en español? *Pues resulta que la RAE ya publicó en el mismísimo DPD una frase que podría servir como respuesta:


> La expresión inglesa gentlemen’s (o gentleman’s) agreement ha de *traducirse en español* por pacto de caballeros o pacto entre caballeros.


FUENTE: gentleman | Diccionario panhispánico de dudas

O la pregunta *¿Cuál es la/debería ser la/ traducción de top secret, en español?*
Y tampoco ha respondido esta pregunta puntual la RAE, pero ha escrito algo que nos puede servir como respuesta:


> *top secret*. Esta locución adjetiva inglesa debe *traducirse en español* por altamente secreto o de alto secreto


FUENTE: top secret | Diccionario panhispánico de dudas

Lo que vemos es que "traducir en" (_traducirse en_, dentro de la redacción impersonal del DPD) es posible ya que no usaron nunca "del inglés al español", sino que manejaron la idea de "_esto, en español debe ser esto_".

En tu contexto original, epistolario, es "(,) en inglés", pero si no vas a poner la coma, escribe "al inglés".


----------



## Richard Dick

Mister Draken said:


> No te entiendo. ¿Estás diciendo que al hablar, por ser un registro más informal, pueden usarse las preposiciones que se le den la gana al hablante? ¿Es eso?




Sí. En este caso sí. No dije que en todas. Me gustan las preposiciones en Ingles y Español.✌️


*En Inglés, también se usa "on" as "at" y, no hay diferencia (mucha no hay).


----------



## Ballenero

epistolario said:


> ¿Cuál es la traducción de esta frase, *en *inglés?





Rocko! said:


> La frase es correcta, no contiene ningún error (excepto la falta de una coma)


Es como decir:
¿Cuál es la traducción en inglés de esta frase?


----------



## jilar

Si hablamos de traducir, lo propio es usar la preposición "a".
Si hablamos de decir, "en".

Que luego haya situaciones donde alguien dice "traducir esto en inglés" y los demás sepan interpretar que realmente se refiere a "traducir esto al inglés" es porque hay "ánimo de entender" el verdadero sentido de la pregunta.

Recordemos que si tenemos algo como "traducir esta frase en inglés" quiere decir que estamos ante una frase en ese idioma, y no otro. Claro, no es la situación que presenta el compañero, pues el profesor puso una frase en español (Tengo 20 años). Por lo tanto, ¿cuál es la otra alternativa de cómo interpretar eso? Exacto, que quiere la traducción del idioma que nos presenta (frase en español) AL idioma que nos pide (frase en inglés o en el idioma que solicite).

Epistolario, yo iría a lo sencillo.
Digamos que sería de lo más normal algo como:
-¿Cómo la traducís/traduciríais?

Si la frase estuviera en inglés y la clase fuera de español, evidentemente pide que se la digan en español.
Y lo contrario para la situación contraria. Frase en español, petición de que la digan en inglés si la clase es de inglés.
Y así para cada idioma estudiado o clase.


----------



## Ballenero

jilar said:


> Si hablamos de traducir, lo propio es usar la preposición "a".
> Si hablamos de decir, "en".


No estoy de acuerdo.

Sí estoy de acuerdo en que cuando se dice “del” hay que decir luego “al”, es decir,
traducir del [un idioma] al [otro idioma].

Pero como hemos visto en este hilo en los dos enlaces proporcionados, el DPD se contradice.
En un sitio explica una cosa que en otro la cumple.
Yo no voy a usar el DPD, ese libro con tan rimbombante nombre pero poco eficaz me parece, sencillamente porque no tengo dudas.
Me ciño al DEL, que es el diccionario de verdad, y allí pone:
Traducir.- 1. tr. Expresar en una lengua lo que está escrito o se ha expresado antes en otra.
*Expresar en*…; por lo tanto


epistolario said:


> _How do you translate that sentence *into *English? _


¿Cómo se traduce o cómo se expresa
esta frase en inglés?
Es correcto y no hace falta poner coma.

Y
¿Cuál es la traducción de esta frase en inglés?
También es correcto porque es como decir:
¿Cuál es la forma de expresar esta frase en inglés?

Sin coma ni nada.


----------



## Marsianitoh

Se traduce a otro idioma,  no en otro idioma. No es necesario que se diga explícitamente "de tal idioma a tal idioma", se entiende que es del idioma en el que está ahora a otro. Por ejemplo: "¿Me puedes traducir este texto al francés? " y no ¿Me puedes traducir este texto en francés? (Yo entendería que me están pidiendo que traduzca un texto escrito en francés al castellano o  a cualquiera de las otras lenguas que hablo).
Con otros verbos se usa en, por ejemplo: ¿Cómo se dice/ se expresa/ es x en inglés?
Los ejemplos del DPD que consideráis contradictorios, en mi opinión y por querer buscar una explicación, utilizan otra estructura :
La palabra X en inglés se traduce por la palabra Y en castellano.
Otra cosa es:
La palabra X se traduce al castellano como Y.


----------



## Mister Draken

El DLE (Diccionario de la Lengua Española), por favor no le cambiemos el nombre, dice:

traducir Del lat. _traducĕre_ 'hacer pasar *de* un lugar *a* otro'.

Traducir no es solo "expresar"; el uso de "expresar" es una necesidad de síntesis en la definición. Lo mismo cuando se define "verter" como sinónimo de "traducir".

Todos los estudios traductólogicos ponen el énfasis en el carácter traslaticio y de traslación (Traducción *a* una lengua distinta).

Siempre se traduce *de/desde* X (texto fuente) *a/hacia*  Y (texto meta).

A quienes nunca hayan leído nada sobre traducción, les recomiendo (en castellano, traducido del francés): Vista de Berman, Antoine (1988). « De la translation à la traduction ». TTR: traduction, terminologie, rédaction. Vol. 1, No. 1. pp. 23 - 40


----------



## Ballenero

Sí ya sé que se traduce de… al…,
pero eso no es lo que pregunta el OP.
La pregunta es 
¿cómo se traduce “tengo 20 años” __ inglés?

En el DLE (antes me equivoqué, no trato de cambiarle el nombre) pone del lat. bla, bla, bla pero eso es un dato anecdótico, para saber el significado hay que mirar la definición.

No hay nada incorrecto en
Perro se traduce _dog_ en inglés.


----------



## Marsianitoh

Ballenero said:


> Sí ya sé que se traduce de… al…,
> pero eso no es lo que pregunta el OP.
> La pregunta es
> ¿cómo se traduce “tengo 20 años” __ inglés?
> 
> En el DLE (antes me equivoqué, no trato de cambiarle el nombre) pone del lat. bla, bla, bla pero eso es un dato anecdótico, para saber el significado hay que mirar la definición.
> 
> No hay nada incorrecto en
> Perro se traduce _dog_ en inglés.


No, la pregunta del OP es qué preposición utilizar para traducir " how do you translate that sentence into English?".
Él propone " ¿Cuál es la traducción de esa frase .... inglés? y duda entre "al" y "en". Algunos le respondemos que la correcta es "al" y además le sugerimos que también puede decir "¿Cómo se traduce esa frase al inglés?".


----------



## Mister Draken

Exacto. El OP nunca dió como opción una frase que empiece con "cómo". Ambas son con "cuál".
La "traducción literal" (palaba por palabra) es un tema superado en la traductología. Es útil cuando es correcta y en este caso, en que se usa "cuál", no lo es.

EDIT. borré una frase que había interpretado mal. Disculpas


----------



## Ballenero

Vale pero 
that sentence is “tengo 20 años”.

La traducción en inglés de x es…
La traducción al inglés de x es…

Se pueden usar las dos.


----------



## Marsianitoh

Ballenero said:


> Vale pero
> that sentence is “tengo 20 años”.
> 
> La traducción en inglés de x es…
> La traducción al inglés de x es…
> 
> Se pueden usar las dos.


Yo creo que no, para mí solo la segunda.


----------



## Rocko!

Para los que deseen ceñirse a lo preguntado por el OP y relacionarlo con lo que dice el DPD y otras fuentes, la palabra “traducción” es un sustantivo, no es el verbo “traducir”. Yo solo quise puntualizar que incluso con el verbo no hay una restricción en este caso.


----------



## Galván

Marsianitoh said:


> Se traduce a otro idioma,  no en otro idioma.


Pero has de estar en un idioma (como dice Jilar) para traducir de un idioma al otro. Depende mucho de lo que estás diciendo.
Si la frase está *en* inglés y la queremos *en *español (traducida *a*l español), hay que hacer la traducción del inglés *al *español.

Saludos
Galván.


----------



## Marsianitoh

Galván said:


> Pero has de estar en un idioma (como dice Jilar) para traducir de un idioma al otro. Depende mucho de lo que estás diciendo.
> Si la frase está *en* inglés y la queremos *en *español (traducida *a*l español), hay que hacer la traducción del inglés *al *español.
> 
> Saludos
> Galván.


No veo en qué punto he dicho lo contrario, se traduce del español al inglés, se traduce una frase en español al inglés, después de traducirla, la frase en español está en inglés pero no se traduce en inglés.


----------



## Mister Draken

Una persona traduce. Su idioma materno es uno (en este caso, el castellano). Domina varios idiomas. No traduce *en* un idioma o *en* otro. Traduce *de/desde* un idioma *a/hacia* otro. He aquí la esencia: el traslado. Para ello, lee en un idioma y escribe en otro. Traducir es leer y casi instantáneamente escribir. Traducir no es leer ni escribir. Se puede leer y no estar traduciendo. Se puede escribir y no estar traduciendo. Traducir es traducir. El resultado está en un idioma, la acción necesita de preposiciones de movimiento.
Si a esa persona, que traduce por ejemplo del inglés al castellano y viceversa, se le preguntara "¿*En* qué idioma traduces?" La respuesta, indefectiblemente, sería: "traduzco *del* inglés *al* castellano y viceversa". No diría "traduzco *en* inglés y *en* castellano". 

Me consta que la pregunta que me hacen es "¿De qué idioma(s) traduces?" o "¿A qué idioma(s) traduces?".


----------



## Galván

Marsianitoh said:


> No veo en qué punto he dicho lo contrario, se traduce del español al inglés, se traduce una frase en español al inglés, después de traducirla, la frase en español está en inglés pero no se traduce en inglés.


Si tu lengua materna es el castellano y alguien te pregunta, ¿en qué idioma traduces? está bien planteada la pregunta y la respueta (traduzco en español/ todas mis traducciones están en español).  Se sobreentiende que tu idioma más fuerte y el idioma objetivo de tu traducción es el español.

Sin embargo, estoy de acuerdo contigo en que la mejor traducción para la pregunta del OP es "del inglés *al *español"

Dado que la pregunta del OP no es ¿en qué idioma traduces? sino que ¿cómo se traduce esta frase del inglés *al *español?

La mejor forma de traducirlo es "del inglés *al* español".

Por lo tanto hemos llegado a un consenso y este hilo ha llegado a su fin.

Saludos
Galván.


----------



## Rocko!

Las personas que entienden mejor esto de las preposiciones de los complementos de régimen creo que no tendrían problemas para entender en un instante que aquí estamos ante un "Cuál _*es en*_"

¿Cuál es la traducción de esta frase *en *inglés? ≈ ¿Cuál es la dirección de la oficina *en *Nueva York?

La coma que yo propuse era solo para desambiguar, ni siquiera es estrictamente necesaria. Los traductores profesionales que estén leyendo este hilo sin participar deben estar espantados.


----------



## Mister Draken

Rocko! said:


> Los traductores profesionales que estén leyendo este hilo sin participar deben estar espantados.


Te respondo: participo y lo estoy. Estoy espantado de que se insista con la preposición "en".


----------



## Rocko!

Mister Draken said:


> Estoy espantado.


No deberías estar así. Eres una persona capaz, inteligente y culta (lo digo con sinceridad y honestidad). Repito: la preposición corresponde en este caso al verbo "ser" (_¿cuál es en...?_)


----------



## Mister Draken

Rocko! said:


> No deberías estar así. Eres una persona capaz, inteligente y culta (lo digo con sinceridad y honestidad). Repito: la preposición corresponde en este caso al verbo "ser" (_¿cuál es en...?_)


Solo usé el adjetivo que propusiste. Un poco de buena fe no viene mal.

Te aconsejo que averigues cuál es el "supuesto" régimen preposicional del verbo ser. Bueno, vayamos al grano: no tiene régimen preposicional.

Los verbos prepositivos, también llamados de *régimen preposicional*, son aquellos que se construyen forzosamente con una preposición, de tal manera que si Esta se suprime la significación del verbo resulta afectada.


a, ante, bajo, cabe, con, contra, de, desde, durante, en, entre, hacia, hasta, mediante, para, por, según, sin, so, sobre, tras, versus y vía; algunas de ellas, en la actualidad, han entrado en desuso: cabe y so.


----------



## Rocko!

Mister Draken said:


> Un poco de buena fe no viene mal.


Por supuesto. Esperaba que me demostraras que "traducción en" era incorrecto, no que pagaras bien con mal. Hay cosas que nunca cambian.
Espero la demostración con ansias.


----------



## Mister Draken

Rocko! said:


> Por supuesto. Esperaba que me demostraras que "traducción en" era incorrecto, no que pagaras bien con mal. Hay cosas que nunca cambian.
> Espero la demostración con ansias.



Ya ha quedado demostrado sobradamente. Pero si sigues usando otros verbos y no el verbo "traducir", nunca lo entenderás. Prguntaste qué pensamos los traductores profesionales y ya obtuviste la respuesta. 

Volvamos: _How do you _translate_ that sentence *into *English?_

El verbo es _translate_ y la preposición _into_.


----------



## Rocko!

Mister Draken said:


> Pero si sigues usando otros verbos y no el verbo "traducir"


Jamás pedí opiniones personales, ni tuyas ni de los traductores. Lo que deberíamos dar son pruebas; opiniones ya no porque "la buena fe" parece que no nos servirá más. No puedo confiar ni un segundo más en la opinión de los que estamos en este hilo y no espero que nadie confíe en mi opinión tampoco. Los académicos de la RAE usan el verbo "traducir" con "en" (traducir en) para hablar de traducciones de un idioma a otro. El ejemplo más representativo (aparte de los del DPD) es el siguiente, ¿por qué es el más representativo? Porque está en sección de noticias de la RAE, en su página principal, y dice:


> Para el académico de la RAE, Azúa, Casiodoro de Reina es una de las personalidades que más han hecho por la lengua literaria española, junto con el omnipresente Cervantes. Este monje jerónimo estuvo 12 años *traduciendo en español* la biblia hebrea, siendo perseguido por la Inquisición.


FUENTE:RAE: Félix de Azúa modera el foro «Heterodoxias andaluzas» en el marco del XVI Congreso de la ASALE

Adicionalmente, el servidor de la RAE (rae.es) contiene numerosos ejemplos tanto del sustantivo como del verbo, en los que "en" es la preposición elegida en contextos de traduccines de un idioma a otro:




*Boletín de la RAE.* Julio Rodríguez-Luis. El archivo de Böhl de Faber.




Ignacio B. Demonte, V. (1999). Gram. Desc. de la L. Esp. RAE.




*Boletín de la RAE*. Emilio Huidrobo. El ritmo latino en la poesía española.




Resurrección María de Azkue. Discurso de ingreso a la RALV.




RAE. (1992). DHLE. Tomo 2. Pág. XVI




Francisco Javier Pérez. (2021). _Los Jesuitas y el lenguaje._ Pág. 195.



> ...porque de la escala o ascensión de Mahoma había en el siglo XIII una *traducción en* castellano, y otra
> *en *francés, y otra *en *latín. Nada menos.


Dámaso Alonso. (1948). _Discurso: vida de don Francisco de Medrano_. RAE. Madrid.

Lo único que falta en este hilo es que alguien compruebe que no se debe usar así el sustantivo _traducción _y que tampoco se debe usar así el verbo _traducir_, para que entonces quedemos todos claros y convencidos que la RAE como institución, sus académicos como autores, y de paso el DPD como autoridad disipadora de dudas, están todos equivocados.


----------



## OtroLencho

Rocko! said:


> Lo que deberíamos dar son pruebas; opiniones ya no porque "la buena fe" parece que no nos servirá más.



Interesantes los ejemplos que das.

Pero ojo-- históricamente, muchas de las sugerencias de uso que damas los nativos acá, son *opiniones* viscerales (generalmente acertadas) porque simplemente "así suena bien". Si me exiges pruebas de por qué se dice algo en mi idioma materno, creo que voy a tener que dejar de contribuir.


----------



## Rocko!

OtroLencho said:


> Si me exiges pruebas de por qué se dice algo en mi idioma materno, creo que voy a tener que dejar de contribuir.


Te mando muchos saludos y te contestaré sobre esto en privado.


----------



## Richard Dick

Mister Draken said:


> Ya ha quedado demostrado sobradamente. Pero si sigues usando otros verbos y no el verbo "traducir", nunca lo entenderás. Prguntaste qué pensamos los traductores profesionales y ya obtuviste la respuesta.
> 
> Volvamos: _How do you _translate_ that sentence *into *English?_
> 
> El verbo es _translate_ y la preposición _into_.


"Into" =in = en, al Español. Dejen de abusar de la gramática... Para eso está el otro foro de gramática (English/Español).


----------



## Marsianitoh

Después de leer los ejemplos que aporta Rocko, he de reconocer que cuando se trata del sustantivo "traducción" y en las frases en las que significa "obra traducida", la preposición "en" no me choca tanto.  No así  cuando es un verbo, por ejemplo, yo jamás diría que un monje estuvo 12 años traduciendo en español la biblia hebrea, para mí ahí solo cabe "al". Pero bueno, si todos esos caballeros que saben mucho más que yo lo utilizan, será aceptable por mucho que a mí me taladre la oreja.
El que no me sirve es el argumento de Richard de que porque en inglés sea "into" haya de ser necesariamente "en".


----------



## Rocko!

Es cierto que “translate into” tiene que ser “traducir *al inglés*”, y por ende “traducción *al inglés*”, porque el profesor mencionado por epistolario no está preguntando una duda propia (algo que “no sabe”). Claramente les está diciendo a los alumnos: ¿cómo deben ustedes traducir esta frase al inglés si yo se los dejara como tarea? El mensaje verdadero no admite “en” cuando se hace sin acotaciones.

De nuevo: yo hablabla de que no había restricción, pero Marsianitoh tiene toda la razón al decir que tiene que ser con “al” para ser fieles al mensaje del contexto de epistolario.


----------



## Richard Dick

Marsianitoh said:


> Después de leer los ejemplos que aporta Rocko, he de reconocer que cuando se trata del sustantivo "traducción" y en las frases en las que significa "obra traducida", la preposición "en" no me choca tanto.  No así  cuando es un verbo, por ejemplo, yo jamás diría que un monje estuvo 12 años traduciendo en español la biblia hebrea, para mí ahí solo cabe "al". Pero bueno, si todos esos caballeros que saben mucho más que yo lo utilizan, será aceptable por mucho que a mí me taladre la oreja.
> El que no me sirve es el argumento de Richard de que porque en inglés sea "into" haya de ser necesariamente "en".


Pues "al" es más de gramática (formal), por eso quiero dar a entender que este hilo está en el foro equivocado.
Con "en" es más informal. Yo pondría en tareas, etc. (cuando se escribe) de Escuela... "al".✌️


----------



## Mister Draken

Registro: 23. m. _Ling._ Modo de expresarse que se adopta en función de las circunstancias.
Coloquial: 2. adj. Propio de una conversación informal y distendida. _Expresión, tono, estilo coloquial._

El registro puede ser "informal" (coloquial), pero entonces ¿tiene que ser agramatical? ¿Es eso lo que estás afirmando?


----------



## Richard Dick

Mister Draken said:


> Registro: 23. m. _Ling._ Modo de expresarse que se adopta en función de las circunstancias.
> Coloquial: 2. adj. Propio de una conversación informal y distendida. _Expresión, tono, estilo coloquial._
> 
> El registro puede ser "informal" (coloquial), pero entonces ¿tiene que ser agramatical? ¿Es eso lo que estás afirmando?


Sí. Pero no en este foro.✌️


----------



## Mister Draken

Richard Dick said:


> Sí. Pero no en este foro.✌️



Es decir que quieres discutir en un foro de gramática (que podría ser el foro Sólo español porque se trata del uso de la preposición "en" con el verbo traducir y ya el inglés poco tendría que ver) un uso preposicional que de antemano consideras que es agramatical por ser coloquial. Si ya lo sabes, si ya estás seguro de eso, ¿para qué discutirlo?

Voy a dejar en claro que no considero que el registro coloquial sea agramatical: la agramaticalidad puede darse tanto en un registro formal cuanto en uno informal.


----------



## OtroLencho

Mister Draken said:


> la agramaticalidad puede darse tanto en un registro formal cuanto en uno informal.



Concuerdo: la gramaticalidad no depende del registro.


----------



## S.V.

Marsianitoh said:


> cuando [..] "traducción" y [..] "obra traducida", la preposición "en" no me choca tanto.


En el ADN castellano:  _quod uocabulum Graecum uetus traductum in linguam Romanam_ (Aulus Gellius; 'taken into').

Si todavía se les pregunta en "RAEinforma", puedes darles la tuya, Epistolario, que también me suena natural.

[...]_ y no solamente se traduce en lengua inglesa y alemana su Guía Espiritual _(M. Pelayo).​[...]_ pero ¿cómo traducir en esta lengua los más bellos pasajes de las tragedias de Shakespeare, o de los poemas de Byron?_ (Bello).​_¿Y cómo la traduce vuestra merced en castellano?_; _Pero, con todo esto, me parece que el traducir de una lengua en otra, como no sea de las reinas de las lenguas, griega y latina, es como quien mira los tapices flamencos por el revés_ (Cervantes).​
Ese último _en_ ya no es común. Entiendo el capricho de la lengua luego lo explica a duras penas el DPD.


----------



## Richard Dick

Mister Draken said:


> Es decir que quieres discutir en un foro de gramática (que podría ser el foro Sólo español porque se trata del uso de la preposición "en" con el verbo traducir y ya el inglés poco tendría que ver) un uso preposicional que de antemano consideras que es agramatical por ser coloquial. Si ya lo sabes, si ya estás seguro de eso, ¿para qué discutirlo?
> 
> Voy a dejar en claro que no considero que el registro coloquial sea agramatical: la agramaticalidad puede darse tanto en un registro formal cuanto en uno informal.


Pues es al que quiero dar a entender ✌️

*"¿Por qué hacer una tormenta en un vaso de agua"? Yo como la mayoría de ustedes estoy aquí (para enseñar, no para aprender).



Mister Draken said:


> Registro: 23. m. _Ling._ Modo de expresarse que se adopta en función de las circunstancias.
> Coloquial: 2. adj. Propio de una conversación informal y distendida. _Expresión, tono, estilo coloquial._
> 
> El registro puede ser "informal" (coloquial), pero entonces ¿tiene que ser agramatical? ¿Es eso lo que estás afirmando?


Sí. ¿Por qué no se fijan/ mirar; en que foro... estamos? 😒



Mister Draken said:


> Es decir que quieres discutir en un foro de gramática (que podría ser el foro Sólo español porque se trata del uso de la preposición "en" con el verbo traducir y ya el inglés poco tendría que ver) un uso preposicional que de antemano consideras que es agramatical por ser coloquial. Si ya lo sabes, si ya estás seguro de eso, ¿para qué discutirlo?
> 
> Voy a dejar en claro que no considero que el registro coloquial sea agramatical: la agramaticalidad puede darse tanto en un registro formal cuanto en uno informal.


No. Se trata de "into".✌️

*Por Dios. Basta de la gramática: también la entiendo...


----------

